# How much to pay and where to find a Nanny/Cook in Koh Samui



## jdidio (Mar 4, 2011)

We are looking to hire a nanny for December and January on Koh Samui. I would like to know what rates in Baht to expect for a thai person that is good with kids, can cook nice basic thai food, and has basic english. We understand this is short and only for two months. 

Where do we look or how do we find someone like this?


----------

